# Digital angle finder



## RowdyRabbit (Dec 16, 2009)

I've been searching on here about digital angle finders. The Bosch version seems to be the all-around favorite, but it comes with a $150 price tag. That's just too steep for me right now. I was looking on Amazon and saw a Denali version for $40 or so, and a Wixey for around $50. Are any of you familiar with either of these? Is one better than the other? I would like to have the Bosch and may get it in the future, but I just can't swing the cost right now.

Thanks


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Why do you need a digital angle finder? Just curious......:detective:


----------



## RowdyRabbit (Dec 16, 2009)

Don't know that I really _need_ it. But, there has been quite a few times when I thought one would come in handy. I would use it mainly for trim, mostly for crown. Usually I just cut a scrap piece, then recut until I get it to fit right. If these work like they claim, it could save me some time by getting closer to the correct angle the first time around.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

RowdyRabbit said:


> If these work like they claim,


That's the catch. All tools say this will revolutionize the way you'll do things from now on. It's just another gadget tool. You still have to cut your piece and test it.
Sorry I'm an old fart from the old school and I just see more & more digital this and laser that. and all these electronic, battery operated gizmos have nothng to do with precise finish work. 
Hell go to some of your local libraries & churches and look at the woodwork in these places. Think these guys had rotary lasers and mitersaws?:no:

Sorry...I need to go sharpen my chisels...............:thumbsup:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

i use the starrett angle finders, they seam to be the best and most accurate,Havent bought a battery yet:thumbsup:


----------



## carpenter72 (Dec 6, 2009)

Just save your money and buy the Bosch in the future. Why waste the 50 dollars when you already know how to figure out angles on your own?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Five Star said:


> i use the starrett angle finders, they seam to be the best and most accurate,Havent bought a battery yet:thumbsup:


I used the starrett alot, I had the bosch and sold it, never really liked that thing.

Now I use the angle transfer device that came with my Kapex.
There are no numbers to work with, way simpler.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I use the analog version not the protractor version though. Costs around 10 bucks at hd. Hasn't failed me yet. No batteries to worry about. Just have to use my brain instead of the chip in those toys. 


I like the chisel comment. I keep mine sharp too :lol:


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

The Bosch is more then just an angle finder. It is designed to calculate the correct miter and bevel for each corner when cutting crown on the flat.

If all you want is a digital angle finder, Rockler has an 8" for $50 http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19670.


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

I'll second the Starrett. It's accurate enough to easily figure cuts to a half degree. Unless you need more than that I think the mere fact of having to care for an electronic device makes the Starrett more desirable.

One of it's nicest features is that I don't have to worry about damaging the thing. It's a pretty bulletproof design.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Quiglag said:


> The Bosch is more then just an angle finder. It is designed to calculate the correct miter and bevel for each corner when cutting crown on the flat.
> 
> If all you want is a digital angle finder, Rockler has an 8" for $50 http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19670.


But, the bosch sucks. It is over priced and fairly stupid.

And who in the hell cuts crown flat?


----------



## Bergstrom (Mar 14, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> That's the catch. All tools say this will revolutionize the way you'll do things from now on. It's just another gadget tool. You still have to cut your piece and test it.
> Sorry I'm an old fart from the old school and I just see more & more digital this and laser that. and all these electronic, battery operated gizmos have nothng to do with precise finish work.
> Hell go to some of your local libraries & churches and look at the woodwork in these places. Think these guys had rotary lasers and mitersaws?:no:
> 
> Sorry...I need to go sharpen my chisels...............:thumbsup:


Your right about one thing, the quality of the work should be the same with or without the use of mordern day tools. However today's carpenter is much more pressured to accomplish this quality standard with a significantly reduced timetable.If you haven't noticed the average American consumer's lack of patience you haven't been paying attention.We embrace anything that may save us a little time on the job.

I have the Bosch angle finder and I love it. The other angle finders I have used look like they came out of my kindergartner's art supply box. They are too small to get past the inside corner bead of the sheetrock. The Bosch tool is balls on accurate to 1/10th of a degree. It also calculates compound miters and bevels which is a time saver. I use mine for checking corners during my field measures and it has saved me tons of headaches and plenty of $$$. Well worth the money IMO. 


Sorry I'm off to sharpen my pencil....apparently today's customers don't like overpaying for speed _and_ quality.:laughing:


----------



## Bergstrom (Mar 14, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> But, the bosch sucks. It is over priced and fairly stupid.


I guess it depends on what you are using it for. I built the canopies in the picture below last winter using the Bosch as a primary means of measure. None of them had a standard angle anywhere on them and a few of them were over 16' long. They had to be built to hold a 12" reveal from a continuous neon light that was recessed into the ceiling. To top it off the material was Kevazinga sheetstock which was around $27.00 a square foot so there wasn't much room for error. An error of .5 degree would have been a disaster. I can slop some lime green paint on it if it would make you feel better :laughing:


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Bergstrom said:


> I guess it depends on what you are using it for. I built the canopies in the picture below last winter using the Bosch as a primary means of measure. None of them had a standard angle anywhere on them and a few of them were over 16' long. They had to be built to hold a 12" reveal from a continuous neon light that was recessed into the ceiling. To top it off the material was Kevazinga sheetstock which was around $27.00 a square foot so there wasn't much room for error. An error of .5 degree would have been a disaster. I can slop some lime green paint on it if it would make you feel better :laughing:


Nice Job!!:thumbsup:


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

Does anyone happen to know if Bosch improved the accuracy of the bevel and miter setting when cutting crown on the flat? I have the old version and for the bevel and miter settings it's only accurate to full degrees. If you have a 89.5-90.4º corner, it gives you the bevel and miter settings for a 90º corner and if you have a 90.5-91.4º corner, it gives you the miter and bevel settings for a 91º corner. 
I see you can now at least save the spring angle instead of having to dial it in every time you try to use it. That is such a pain in the ...... on the old version.


----------



## RowdyRabbit (Dec 16, 2009)

I wondered about the Starrett, but wasn't sure how easy it was to read. I've got pretty good eyes, but those little tick marks look pretty bad small.

Again, it's not a tool that I really need per se. But anything that will make me better or more productive is a plus in my book. I've never found anything I couldn't make fit with a cut and recut. Sure seems like it would be nice to save a little time and the extra piece of wood every now and again.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

The Bosch is well worth the money. It makes me work faster which is more money in my pocket. Although I find I forget that I have it a lot of the time and do it the old fashion way which is just fine.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

I used the heck out of my Bosch recently doing wainscot on a staircase. Well worth the $$.
Steve



RowdyRabbit said:


> Don't know that I really _need_ it. But, there has been quite a few times when I thought one would come in handy. I would use it mainly for trim, mostly for crown. Usually I just cut a scrap piece, then recut until I get it to fit right. If these work like they claim, it could save me some time by getting closer to the correct angle the first time around.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

its a mainstay of doing crown - for me. Inside corners I just cope, but outside corners, I measure - then 'nest" the crown on the scms and cut. My saw is the milwaulkee 12" with the 1/10th deg digital readout, so one cut and its done. This works for me, its quick and accurate, but as you might suspect, if you have ten carpenters then there are ten different ways to do the same thing.

Laurie

www.lauriescustomfinishing.ca


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

I like my Starrett, as long as you have on your reading glasses it's a great tool. The one thing you have to be careful with it is the fact that drywall outside corners (in my area at least) are not done correct and are only fillled back 4-6 inches so it will give an inaccurate measurement unless you use a stick to get the true angle. I cope the insides, and I cut my crown standing up as I've not had the opportunity to do the 10" crown, yet.

There are those who love the Bosh. I would not buy something cheep.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

Five Star said:


> i use the starrett angle finders, they seam to be the best and most accurate,Havent bought a battery yet:thumbsup:


 ditto


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

texastutt said:


> I like my Starrett, as long as you have on your reading glasses it's a great tool. The one thing you have to be careful with it is the fact that drywall outside corners (in my area at least) are not done correct and are only fillled back 4-6 inches so it will give an inaccurate measurement unless you use a stick to get the true angle. I cope the insides, and I cut my crown standing up as I've not had the opportunity to do the 10" crown, yet.
> 
> There are those who love the Bosh. I would not buy something cheep.


same thing here on the west coast. I've seen some corner backfilling out of whack as much as 3/8" six inches away from the corner. its our burden in life (sob) LOL

its what keeps the HO from doing good work


----------



## The Invetor (Feb 27, 2009)

RowdyRabbit said:


> I've been searching on here about digital angle finders. The Bosch version seems to be the all-around favorite, but it comes with a $150 price tag. That's just too steep for me right now. I was looking on Amazon and saw a Denali version for $40 or so, and a Wixey for around $50. Are any of you familiar with either of these? Is one better than the other? I would like to have the Bosch and may get it in the future, but I just can't swing the cost right now.
> 
> Thanks


Check out this tool.
Miter Master Plus

http://www.amazon.com/QUINT-GRAPHIC...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1262038226&sr=8-1


----------

